# You know those little piss ant prep cooks?



## prepcook (Jun 21, 2012)

The following is a plea to managers far and wide;

I am really trying my hardest I am. I feel so terrible when I disappoint chef. Im late to work but it isnt because I like to sleep in its because of a sleep schedule that develops when unemployed. Imagine if you had to flip your sleep schedule all of a sudden.

Im sorry I cant do my job right but it would be appreciated if you would do something more than just get mad and take the time to teach me something as opposed to condescending to me? Im really smart I am, I can learn this I just need to be show how to do stuff. Because alot of the things you need me to do arent as familiar to me. I dont have the muscle memory to french a rack of lamb as fast as you or your other workers im sorry but it takes time. Didnt you need time when you started out?

NOT EVERYONE HAS CHEF HANDS AND CAN GRAB A PAN RIGHT OUT OF A STEAMTABLE/hotbox/line

Ok well now that that is over tell me back what I do that upsets you the most. I want it all. But explain why this upsets you, and why it would be so terrible to take some time and talk with the prep cook one on one about it after shift over a cigarette or something.


----------



## squirrelrj (Feb 18, 2011)

Your excuse for being late is poor, regardless of your former situation, you show up on time, it's that simple.


----------



## chefzone (Jun 16, 2012)

First of all, never be late!  Set your alarm one hour earlier, show respect.  If you want to learn and stay in this profession, keep your eyes open, come in early, watch the others perform, learn.  If you don't think this is worth it, work at a McDonald's.  This new career is very demanding, especially in today's tough market.  A few years ago it was okay to have extra staff on, today's market is very competitive and you will have to make sacrifices.  Culinary Arts is always changing, but the basics will remain the same as it has been for centuries, learn those first, then you can hone up on different cuisines.  If you don't want to take the time to study the art, find a simple job, like teaching or brain surgery.  Being an artist is something that comes naturally or learned but either way, it is a discipline of love.  I don't mean to sound negative, it is a choice, for many it is a long struggle to achieve your goal (setting one is a must) and for some it comes quicker.  Remember, respect is the most important issue in a kitchen if you want to survive, it comes in handy to know, as for one day, you may become a Chef and you will have known what is expected of an apprentice.  Endure, it is worth it.


----------



## cookers (Jun 11, 2011)

I would explain to him that a job is a job. It is a privilege to work for you and not a right, however he does have the right to quit at any given time. I have extremely bad sleeping problems that allow me anywhere from 3-5 hours of sleep on average. I am still at work on time every day. There's nothing stopping him from doing that. Tell him to cut the bull, step his game up and show you what he's made of, and if he assures you he's a good worker, you will show him the way to getting those chef hands. However if he fails, you'll find a replacement who can DO THE JOB.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Had a prep guy once, complained he was always late 'cause the bus was always late.  I liked the guy, so I looked him square in the eye and told him to take an earlier bus, get here earlier, sit in the staff room with a coffee, and start work on time.  He was smart and did just that.

Then again, I had a waitress who complained her bus was always late.  I didn't like her, so I told her to come to work 30 minutes later, but with the same quitting time.  Two days later it's the same complaint, "No problem", I tell her, "start work a half hour later, but the same quitting time".  This shite went on until she was only working 4 hours/day.  She freaked when she saw her paycheck that month and left.  I didn't like her......


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Ever gone to a baseball game?? 1 then 2 then 3 strikes and your OUT   And stop with the ecxuses do something about it and stop blaming society.


----------



## chefhow (Oct 16, 2008)

We fired a guy who had a doctorate in Food Science because he couldnt make it to work on time, ALWAYS 18 minutes late.  No kids to drop off, no 2nd job, no reason other than he was ALWAYS late.  Boss asked him repeatedly to come in ontime like everyone else and finally one day had enough and at 8:18 when the guy walked in like he did everyday he was handed a 2 week severance check and his paycheck with a box and told to clean out his desk and go some place that started at 8:30 to accomodate his schedule. 

BEING LATE IS A SIGN OF LAZINESS!!

Pot is too hot, CARRY A TOWEL ON YOUR APRON, IN YOUR BACK POCKET AND OVER YOUR SHOULDER!!

Dont french racks fast enough?  Offer to come in early or on your day off and do it for free to work on your speed and show the Chef you are committed to him and the craft.

Nobody cares if youre smart at this point, they care if you can perform.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

You should schedule them late and then work the heck out of them.  Then when they complain tell them to come in a half hour early.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

So much fo the pity-wallow, eh?.......................


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

Like others, you lost me immediately with your weak excuse for arriving late for work.

So, you start your day on a negative note, and then wonder why you are looked at negatively about everything else you do?

You are unreliable.

As a Chef, why would I want to put more effort into improving your skills than you do?


----------



## ez13 (Mar 9, 2012)

This guy cant be serious, if he is its not even worthy of replying to


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

Although the reason this fellow offers for being late is obviously lame an he comes across as a bit whiney, the responses that follow from "professional" chefs are indicative of a pervasive kitchen culture that I can only describe as bullying. Like the chef he works for, instead of offering the constructive advice he asks for, the "pros" here choose to berate him further.

This kind of behavior is so familiar, so pervasive in this industry. So few understand how expensive and counter-productive it is. It takes 3 months of full time work to properly train someone in just about any kind of production job.

If you as a chef, owner, or manager commit to hiring someone, why on earth would you choose to make that training period take longer and cost you more than it already does?

Teaching by intimidation does not work. This is not the army where you must break down a recruit's individuality so he can become part of an organized fighting unit. It's a kitchen where fine motor skills are taught and learned through repetitive practice. 

Now, Damnprepcook, here's some useful advice-

Like Woody Allen once said, "Half of success is just showing up". Show up on time. My Dad, an Air Force Colonel, drilled into us-"If you give a damn about anything, show up 15 minutes early." A lot about your dedication and commitment to the job is communicated by when and how you arrive at the job site. If you walk in, put on an apron and get to work-that's good. If you show up, get a coffee, socialize with a wait or two, then stand around waiting to be told what to do, no pro will take that as anything but lack of interest and drive.

One thing you can do that will indicate your dedication to learning is to bring a small notebook with you and make notes about how the chef does things. Ask questions and make note of the answers. If you show you can repeat tomorrow what you were shown today. No, you might not have the muscle memory yet, but do what you can on your own to develop it-practice on celery at home. Watch YouTube videos on frenching lamb racks, quartering chickens and cleaning the silver skin off tenderloins.

Don't offer opinions, just do the work how it's done in the shop you're working for. Stand up straight, show up ready to go, keep your work place tidy and organized, clean up after others without being told to. Go above and beyond to make others' work easier and the same will eventually be afforded to you. 

In your defense, you may be working for one big jerk of a chef-there are lots of them out there. Sometimes places, for whatever reason, have such high turnover that the chef just has to fill a job with a warm body to get through the day meanwhile, he's doing the majority of the work himself. You don't know what kind of pressure the guy may be under. Or, he might just be a mean ass drunk too. You just don't know.

Whatever it is, if you want to do kitchen work, develop as many skills on your own as you can. Develop as much of a photographic memory as you can (but notebooks help.) Keep your head down and apply yourself. Think of it as boot camp and do all you can to help the other members of your team.


----------



## twyst (Jan 22, 2012)

> Teaching by intimidation does not work


I have to disagree there. Its not necessary to teach that way as there are other methods that work, but for a long time guys that were complete and total terrors in the kitchen produced some excellent cooks. Just look at all the great chefs trained by guys like Marco Pierre White and Joel Robuchon. Those guys were notorious tyrants in the kitchen.


----------



## ez13 (Mar 9, 2012)

Hey lady, before you make statements about being professional and bullying this guy, read the thread about how to deal with kitchen a******* and you will see many people sticking up for and giving advice to a young cook and chastising those who were picking on him. This fellow on the other hand is joking with his post or his reasons for complaining are pathetic.


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

That may be true ez. But it's clear that this guy (or girl) is young and inexperienced, but interested. 

He asked for advice.

Why not give him something useful?

Continuing to bully him serves little purpose other than to further the negative stereotype of the a$$---e chef?

Chefs I learned most from were the skilled, efficient workers-not the blowhards.


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

I re-read my post.

I saw nothing bullying.

I asked questions that should cause a person to use some insight to find their own answers.

Not every chef has time to give an employee the time the OP is requesting.

Sometimes yes, sometimes no.

I'm supposed to devote my entire attention after a 17 hour day to explain why showing up late is a problem in a kitchen?

Maybe if the OP showed up early I could find that time.

Kudos to the food editor for taking the time to lay some things out for the OP.

To chastise me or others for not doing the same seems, well, rather bullying.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

The "late to work" bothers me.

Why would I go out of my way when someone doesn't go out of their way to be on time?

For me, there are very few valid reasons to be late to work, and virtually all of the valid reasons revolve around a one time emergency, usually involving medical assistance.

On time, or early, gives me hope that there might be some potential worth nurturing. Otherwise....


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Everyone who responded to the O.P. picked up on the late-for-work business.

And as with others, I have re-read my post and could find no bullying or negativeness.

There is a lot of advice in the above posts.  But I also must say that any Chef who is not obliged with an apprenticeship contract, is also not obliged--by any law or covenant--to show his employees techniques or offer advice, insight or explanations. 

And not to put too fine a point on it, but I know of many Japanese cooks who, if ever late, must apologize and bow to EVERY member of the kitchen before putting on an apron.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

You stated ""I am really smart""  How smart can you be if you are late all the time??


----------



## chefhow (Oct 16, 2008)

chefhow said:


> We fired a guy who had a doctorate in Food Science because he couldnt make it to work on time, ALWAYS 18 minutes late. No kids to drop off, no 2nd job, no reason other than he was ALWAYS late. Boss asked him repeatedly to come in ontime like everyone else and finally one day had enough and at 8:18 when the guy walked in like he did everyday he was handed a 2 week severance check and his paycheck with a box and told to clean out his desk and go some place that started at 8:30 to accomodate his schedule.
> 
> BEING LATE IS A SIGN OF LAZINESS!!
> 
> ...


Show me where I bullied this poor young man/lady in my post that I have quoted. He's lucky he didnt get what I got from one of those "bullies" that I spent years training under and fine tuning my skills, building a thick enough skin to be able to handle the critisisms that come with being a chef and having the pressure's of a full production kitchen that does business.

Please, tell me...


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

OK so the the OP cant get to work on time, cant take the heat of working in a kitchen and feels the need to be hand held through the tough moments. Geeze and your just the prep cook? If you were in my kitchen the three strikes (you being late of course) would apply and I would fire you! But Just so I do not sound like a bully here is the advice. Show up early, WORK HARD, keep your mouth shut except for pertinent questions, WORK HARD, follow directions, WORK HARD, learn all you can and of course WORK HARD. Oh and it also sounds like perhaps you need to grow up but then of course I am not your father. Oh and just an FYI, I am not a bully but I am a chef and that kinda means the boss.


----------



## chefchrism (May 29, 2012)

foodpump said:


> But I also must say that any Chef who is not obliged with an apprenticeship contract, is also not obliged--by any law or covenant--to show his employees techniques or offer advice, insight or explanations.


You can't be serious!

Any Chef that has passion for what he/she does has to teach and educate his staff to produce his menu and make them better at what they do.

It's the Chef's and businesses reputation on the line. I know that when I take a day off I can trust and rely on my staff to serve the food on the menu the way I showed them and to have pride in what they serve.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Of course I have  passion to teach and instruct, I've been doing it for almost 30 years now, but it's MY passion.

If an employee can't be bothered to show up on time, my passion to instruct that employee goes out the window.


----------



## chefzone (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi, sometimes the Chef can have a bad day too.  As far as the photographic memory a phone camera will help too.  But being late, everyone doesn't know you will even be in so they start the day off with having to start what you need in your station.  That's not fair.  Not a team player.


----------



## chefhow (Oct 16, 2008)

The Chef having a bad day makes that prep cooks day even harder when they show up late over and over again.  In fact, if the Chef is having a bad day and they walk in late for the umpteenth time they may end up looking for a new job rather than facing a harder than normal shift.


----------



## adamm (Jul 16, 2005)

Early Is ontime, ontime is late, and late is never acceptable, Well almost never accptable.....  I think your starting your day on the wrong foot, I understand your sleep schedule has been fliped but thats no excuse, a few weeks on the job you should be getting used to it unless they are bringing you in all differnet kind of hours. Im training somone right now that has no experence and was my dishwasher, He has always been on time and gives me respect, I have a more senior person and he wonders why I dont train him to cook, Its because hes late, lazy and has no respect for me or my kithen.  Not every one can pick up pans out of the hot box or steam table but thats an easy fix.  If you want to make it in this industy push your self to be the best and learn on your own.  When i was a cook if i didnt read all the forums and cooks books that i did I woulndt know what i know.  Its all about one thing really, PASSION, either you have it or you dont, If you cant get to work on time then i will question yours....Good luck


----------



## soignee (May 5, 2012)

prepcook said:


> Ok well now that that is over tell me back what I do that upsets you the most. I want it all. But explain why this upsets you, and why it would be so terrible to take some time and talk with the prep cook one on one about it after shift over a cigarette or something.


As previously mentioned, BE ON TIME (this means early).

I am not certain of your age, but you clearly sound like you are part of the "entitlement generation". You are in the wrong business if you feel that your Chef needs to explain to you what upsets him. It's his kitchen, YOU had better catch on quickly. If you feel you are not being taught, it may be that you are not paying the proper attention to what is happening around you at work. Your Chef has a myriad of responsibilities other than teaching a prep cook.

In short, suck it up buttercup...

Good luck though. Forward thinking in your daily duties may help you!


----------



## rbandu (Apr 30, 2012)

This is me, beating a dead horse.

When I was a kid and prepping, I didn't drive.  I called a cab 45 minutes before my shift, to make sure I was there at least 15 minutes early, no matter what.  I actually enjoyed being there early, because it gave me time to chat with the Chef.  I'd work alongside him off the clock and he ended up telling me "Know what, just clock in as soon as you get here everyday.  You bust your @ss, I see that."  That man taught me a lot about running a proper kitchen;  not just cooking, but how to talk to people.  Know one thing he'd never tolerate?  Anyone being late.  I watched him fire one of his sous chefs (who'd been working for him for a few years) one day because he was late 3 times in a month.

I've kept that mentality.  3 strikes, you're out.  I'm always interested in teaching young talent, and I'll bend a lot...but if you can't even be on time...don't bother showing up at all, I'll replace you with someone with a better work ethic.  Not trying to be an @ss here, but that's just how it is.


----------



## squirrelrj (Feb 18, 2011)

This pretty much sums it up, for me.


adamm said:


> . Its all about one thing really, PASSION, either you have it or you dont.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Agreed. It is not about being a HA it's about the way it is, and should be.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

*"Although the reason this fellow offers for being late is obviously lame an he comes across as a bit whiney, the responses that follow from "professional" chefs are indicative of a pervasive kitchen culture that I can only describe as bullying. Like the chef he works for, instead of offering the constructive advice he asks for, the "pros" here choose to berate him further.*

*This kind of behavior is so familiar, so pervasive in this industry. So few understand how expensive and counter-productive it is. It takes 3 months of full time work to properly train someone in just about any kind of production job.*

*If you as a chef, owner, or manager commit to hiring someone, why on earth would you choose to make that training period take longer and cost you more than it already does?*

*Teaching by intimidation does not work. This is not the army where you must break down a recruit's individuality so he can become part of an organized fighting unit. It's a kitchen where fine motor skills are taught and learned through repetitive practice. "*

I so have to take you to task on this one. You make this statement and then go on to say the very sane thing all these Chefs have been saying.

Right....we are all in agreement that tardiness is not acceptable under any circumstances. I myself have sent many a cook home for being late and worked their shift just to prove a point to the others.

As to the comment about behavior that's pervasive in this industry.........I'm not sure of your knowledge of kitchen management Foodnfoto, but today's kitchens run like teams where each member is responsible for themselves and to their co-workers to get the job done.

Your interpretation may still exist somewhere not withstanding.

Culinary schools are not just teaching cooking.

They encompass the "team" attitude and work with the students to better understand the politics of restaurant management.

These students then go into the industry as it is today and see quite the opposite.

The "pervasive attitude" takes the air out the graduates sails and they end up falling into the same attitude.

There are going to be poor Chefs everywhere. Young people can not grasp the politics of the kitchen right out of or while in culinary school.

I have said it before, and I will say it again......the motivation has to come from within. Either you have it or you don't.

The op needs a a few more life lessons.


----------



## the apostate (Jan 11, 2011)

Chefross said:


> *"Although the reason this fellow offers for being late is obviously lame an he comes across as a bit whiney, the responses that follow from "professional" chefs are indicative of a pervasive kitchen culture that I can only describe as bullying. Like the chef he works for, instead of offering the constructive advice he asks for, the "pros" here choose to berate him further.*
> 
> *This kind of behavior is so familiar, so pervasive in this industry. So few understand how expensive and counter-productive it is. It takes 3 months of full time work to properly train someone in just about any kind of production job.*
> 
> ...


Cant say I agree, with the OP, but he's not completely wrong either.

I _have_ used intimidation with great success... on the right person. On someone else that would have been entirely the wrong approach.

I have also used mentoring, nurturing, teaching, hand-holding, wheedling, nagging, bribery, and whatever else I needed to to get a specific person to get to the place I need them to be.

As a chef I see my management skills the same way I look at my knife kit, I wouldn't use my cleaver to french lamb chops and I wouldn't try to mentor someone who already has a know-it-all attitude. It would be the wrong tool for the job.

How I manage my people depends on what kind of person I'm dealing with and yes, on some individuals a good kick in the rear is what's needed to get them moving in the right direction. Not often, I'll agree, but sometimes it _is_ the right tool to use.


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

The Apostate said:


> ... on the right person.


A person who arrives late and expects to be excused for this behavior would not be such a person in my book.

I used to have a dishwasher who was homelsss (which I didn't know in the beginning) who was scheduled for the 7am shift.

He was NEVER late, and usually early. He got up at 4am and walked while hitch-hiking. If he got a ride, he was early. No ride, and he walked those few hours and made it on time. He busted his butt all day, then had to find a way "home". When I first found out he camped in the woods I felt sorry for him, and started to make him breakfast every morning, a perk no one else received. Because of his hard work and dedication he was soon promoted to prep cook, and was training on the hot line when I left. (he eventually moved in with a coworker, and I'm sure is doing well in the industry).

Contrast that with a guy who was always 15 minutes late. His excuse was he couldn't get a ride at that hour. I had staff scheduled at staggered times. He was never the key, first guy in, so I offered to schedule him for an hour later start time. He said that would work. Guess what? 15 minutes late for that shift too. He didn't last long.

I start my relationship with my staff with the expectation of mutual trust and reliability. They trust and rely that I will provide them the tools, product and time they need to do a good job, and that they will be rewarded for the effort, monetarily and respectfully.

I trust and rely that they will arrive on time, clean and ready to work (amazing how many people show up ready to eat, chat, smoke, etc.), and that they _*will do their best *_to achieve our goals.

Everyone has different capabilities and knowledge in the beginning, and some learn faster than others, but as long as I believe you are putting in 100%, and are a team player, I'm going to do what I can to help you succeed.

That"s for people I have already had developed a relationship with. I hire you, you work for me, we have a relationship from that point forward.

I am well thought of by pretty much everyone who has worked for me. ( I leave it to you to figure out which types of employees are among those who don't like me).

I don't have that relationship with the OP and as such, am not required to put on kid gloves when responding to the OP, as I may do with an employee as needed.

The OP has a reason for being late. They have NO excuse. They have spit on the chef's expectation of mutual respect.

No, I wouldn't spend the time menotoring this person, nor would I take special time out of my day to do so.

I would use that time for the ones who deserve it.


----------



## kostendorf (Mar 15, 2012)

wow some passion in the responces here, nice to see.  i agree with everyone about coming to work late.  it is the way you start the day and the way the chef sees and the cooks see you first.  "LATE".  how can your day get any better from there.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Yeah.... But the O.P. has not responded back.  Must be too busy at work to find the time, eh?


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Yep let's put it to rest.


----------



## braising cows (Aug 12, 2012)

Showing up to work on time is the easiest part of the day. If you can't do that than you're clearly telling me that you just don' care that much.


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

I saw a guy get fired because he blamed his lateness on the bus.   I rode the same bus as him to work and I was never late.., not even once.   The thing I did differently than he did was give myself an extra half hour to allow for traffic jams, missing the conneecting bus., bus driver not sticking to the schedule.. 

What pisses me off... when people like to pass the buck for their eff ups... and when chef confronts them the first thing out of their mouth is "it wasn't me" or when I am told by the boss to make something happen and I do what I'm told and I get an argument and BS from support staff.. all they get when they do that is not a hell of alot of me from then on in.  I will be professional and do my job but anything above and beyond that towards them (ie teaching them leadership skills etc) is not going to happen again until they can show me a high degree of professionalism both in their attitude as well as their work...


----------



## atibbs314 (Aug 20, 2012)

get a better attitude your there to learn and your at the bottom do your best every time and dont be mouthy


----------



## atibbs314 (Aug 20, 2012)

coming from someone who just learned this one =)


----------



## chickensashimi (Aug 21, 2012)

Well my friend as a younger chef I try to hear out people like yourself as I was once in a similar position to you. However, I woke up and got a hint that life's not all rainbows and unicorns, get a helmet or in your case an Alarm Clock. Wake up early, show up early if you need work on your skills, show some initiative. Complaining about how HARD your life was unemployed playing video games and smoking pot til the wee hours of the morning makes you look silly. Man up, this is the real world and even if you don't realize it yet you ARE an adult!

When people like you come to work for me I usually can see through their BS during and interview and don't hire them, however I'm human and a few people slip through the cracks. I was 15 when I started cooking in kitchens and got hazed, bullied, and picked on but instead of whining about it like yourself I took it and laughed at my mistakes going along with the fun and asked how to improve over and over. I am now 27 and an executive chef at a young age. Maybe I don't know what I'm talking about but I feel I've done fairly well with what I've been handed. Work harder than everyone around you! It's not always about speed but efficiency and determination! If you don't move as quickly with your knife than organize your tasks so you have more time to be careful with your cuts and be efficient with your prep. It never hurts to take some extra classes in your down time. This industry is great because even when you're ready to retire you're still learning every day! That's what keeps people in this field, the pay is just alright, the work is painful at time but the drive to learn and continue to improve needs to be in you. If you don't have that drive and passion then you know what they say. "If you can't take the heat stay out of the kitchen".


----------



## Apprentichef (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm one of those pissant prep chefs. I've been "staging" at the restaurant for free for over a year now. The restaurant is an hour and a half drive for me, and I make sure that I show up early so I can know what's on special that night, what people will need, who's working (everyone has their little pecadillos and I aim to please), and what I'll be needed on that night.

I get no payment or any other form of remuneration for this. I'm the guy mopping the floors, cleaning the flat tops and burners and checking the stock simmering on the stove while the guys on the line have a beer upstairs in the bar after service. I don't complain, and the only things I say during service are yes chef, no chef, right away chef, and I'm done with what you wanted me to do what's next chef.

I do all this after a full day at my day job. The one that pays the bills. Sure I like the pats on the back and the compliments. When my chef asked me if there was anything they could do for me I pointed down at the carcasses and salmon heads that I was scraping the last bits of flesh from with the reverse end of a spoon and said "This. Don't take this away from me."

I don't know if you get it, but it's not a job for me. It should never be just a job for any of us. If you don't love what you're doing, then don't do it. With all the cuts, burns, scrapes, long hours, coming home stinking of onion, fish guts and worse (Ever slipped and had the contents of the grease trap you were carrying out to the container outside spill all over you? It's probably the worst stink in the world.) I love it. I don't care about the money, I don't care about how tough it is. I'm getting to do something that I don't have the guts to give up my day job for. But at least I'm giving it my all. My proudest moment was when my chef said that I work too fast and he was running out of things for me to do.

~Apprentichef


----------



## twyst (Jan 22, 2012)

Apprentichef said:


> I'm one of those pissant prep chefs. I've been "staging" at the restaurant for free for over a year now. The restaurant is an hour and a half drive for me, and I make sure that I show up early so I can know what's on special that night, what people will need, who's working (everyone has their little pecadillos and I aim to please), and what I'll be needed on that night.
> 
> I get no payment or any other form of remuneration for this. I'm the guy mopping the floors, cleaning the flat tops and burners and checking the stock simmering on the stove while the guys on the line have a beer upstairs in the bar after service. I don't complain, and the only things I say during service are yes chef, no chef, right away chef, and I'm done with what you wanted me to do what's next chef.


You seem to have a great attitude and work ethic and Im sure its going to carry you far in life, but just one word of caution. Working for free in a restaurant is a great way to get your foot in the door and learn the basics when you are starting out, but in this day and age staging should be a two way street. If you have been working without pay for a year and are mopping and doing most of the cleanup they arent using you as a stagier or intern, they are using you for free labor. I think staging is great, but when its been a whole year without pay and you are being used as a kitchen porter, you need to at least ask the question of whether or not you are being taken advantage of.


----------



## Apprentichef (Oct 21, 2010)

Twyst said:


> You seem to have a great attitude and work ethic and Im sure its going to carry you far in life, but just one word of caution. Working for free in a restaurant is a great way to get your foot in the door and learn the basics when you are starting out, but in this day and age staging should be a two way street. If you have been working without pay for a year and are mopping and doing most of the cleanup they arent using you as a stagier or intern, they are using you for free labor. I think staging is great, but when its been a whole year without pay and you are being used as a kitchen porter, you need to at least ask the question of whether or not you are being taken advantage of.


Oh I know, I do it because I want to. It's like therapy, or working out, it's relaxing. After a day spent on the phone with clients and dealing with manufacturers (I'm the sales supervisor for a national computer parts distributor), it's actually relaxing.They put no pressure on me and have offered to hire me but they can't afford me. I'm 42 and not quite as spry as I used to be. The first week there was hell on my body, but I've gotten used to it now. If I could live off the salary they could offer me I would do it in a heartbeat. I'm not there for the money, I'm there because I'm a guy that missed his calling decades ago but was able to talk his way into a good place with great french dining and I get to play in a professional kitchen with traditional techniques being used. No microwaves, no powders or processed packages. We make our stock over three days on the stove, whole carcasses come in one side and portioned pieces come out the other. No one ever says they don't have time to teach someone something, or explain what they're doing.Chef's first rule, that applies to everyone not just me, was if you don't know something ask. If you don't ask and you end up screwing up something (potentially expensive), that is when he will get mad. More than anything I get to learn and try things I'd never be able to in my tiny kitchen at home.

I've got my own prep table, my locker, my jacket, and no one touches my knives. People say please. People say thank you. Granted it's all in french, but that's cool to, terms are actually used and pronounced properly. (pet peeve of mine when terms aren't said properly, someone saying beurre blanc as _burr blonk_ drives me absolutely crazy) I'm honestly happy as a pig in...sheets. As for the mopping and cleanup at the end of shift I'm the one telling them to go take a piss, wash the stink off, get changed and have a beer (hopefully in that order), I'll finish up. The kids work hard all night, they're underpaid, overworked (that's the industry) and they deserve a break. I'm just the little mise-fairy and runner topping up everyone's station all night. 

~Apprentichef


----------

